# GM recalling over 400,000 Chevy Cruzes



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

GM recalling over 400,000 Chevy Cruzes - Jun. 22, 2012

http://money.cnn.com/2012/06/22/autos/chevrolet-cruze-recall/index.htm?iid=HP_LN


----------



## lt1george (Jun 9, 2012)

Anybody have a copy of the recall and the GM fix ? I hear the dealer is just going to cut the plastic shield just alittle. Is this true ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Come on guys, there are already at least 4 threads on this, two of which are quite in-depth. Please search CruzeTalk before you post about a recall that we've probably already heard of.

Yes, the recall involves cutting a significant portion out of the under-body panel. I will be opting out of this recall as I do my own oil changes.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone would like me to look to see if your vehicle is affected by this recall please send me a PM with your VIN. I would be happy to answer any questions anyone may have regarding this concern as well. I am always here to help!
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Come on guys, there are already at least 4 threads on this, two of which are quite in-depth. Please search CruzeTalk before you post about a recall that we've probably already heard of.
> 
> Yes, the recall involves cutting a significant portion out of the under-body panel. I will be opting out of this recall as I do my own oil changes.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Take it easy, buddy. I saw this on the news sites and it was only posted on them a few minutes before. I was at work and was spreading the news. Didn't have time to search. A couple extra threads on arguably one of the most important issues regarding this car. Big deal.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not trying to start a discussion with this, but here goes.

We have several threads about the recall here. Information is scattered between those threads with a lot of the same stuff being repeated. Given that, I asked the admin to merge the threads so everything would be together.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

We seem to double up on a lot of items. It it possible lock them or delete them so we can concentrate on "earliest posted"?

Sent from my DROID3


----------

